# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Что должна сделать женщина!

## Akasey

Дамам посвещается. 13 дел, которые женщина должна сделать в своей жизни 
1. Потерять телефон, кошелёк, ключи от машины, билеты на самолет.
2. Потерять контроль над собой, на какие-нибудь 5-10 минут. 
3. Поддаться минутной слабости. 
4. Совершить самую большую в жизни ошибку. 
5. Гневно взять деньги, приговаривая: «Вы подлец! За кого вы меня принимаете?!» 
6. Запомнить ту единственную кнопку на фотоаппарате, на которую надо нажимать при съёмке. 
7. Похудеть на 3 кг. 
8. Внимательно изучить мобильник мужа и вычислить-таки, кто такая Олег Николаевич. 
9. Дождаться, чтобы хоть кто-нибудь хоть раз в этом доме помыл посуду без подсказки! 
10. Постирать паспорт. 
11. Хоть раз нормально отдохнуть от всего от этого. 
12. Пожить в роддоме. 
13. Открыть глаза подруге.

(взято у Саши)

----------


## Alex

С 13 понятно и это святое.
12 заменил бы на побывать
11 - каждому иногда этого хочется
10 - с кем не бывает
9 - большинство женщин педагоги, даже без педобразования
8 - ну попадаются ревнивые и подозрительные женщины, это не секрет
7 - тут все просто, ведь наши женщины всегда хотят выглядеть красиво, некоторые порой до изнеможения
6 - бывают и такие
5 -
4- нет людей не совершивших хотя бы ошибку, о которой жалеет - пусть не на словах, а в душе
3- кто из нас не посещала минутная слабость, пусть в мыслях
2- ну а это святое для большинства женщин
1- от этого никто не застрахован - мы в своей жизни что-то теряли. Лишь бы не теряли надежду на лучшее

----------


## Marusja

1. было дело
2. и не 5, а гораздо больше
3. регулярно
4. пока пронесло
5. не дай Бог
6. давно освоила
7. Похудела один раз аж на 5 с половиной
8. Пока нету ентого мужа....
9. тоже есть... 
10. мамины права сойдут???. 
11. пока не устала 
12. рано еще
13. подруги вроде не слепые пока.

эх...еще столько дел

----------


## HARON

1. -ЭТО дложна сделать каждая женщина!
2. Могут все!
3. Тоже
4. Совершают почти все,просто некоторые понимают это слишком поздно.
5. В основном женщины после...
6. Типично женская логика
7. Можно и на пять))
8. Не все
9. Не дождётся!
10. Может только нормальная женщина не лазящая по карманам!

11. Могут все
12. Только не я!!!!!!!
13. Не за чем! Останешься виновна!

Это моё ИМХО! Не с кем не путать!)))

----------


## Mashulya

а мне кажется, пункты 2, 3, 4 можно писать как один, ведь по сути там одно и то же))

----------


## Mr_Vinni

14 дел вообще-то.
14 - лешиться невинности

----------


## Mouse

> 14 дел вообще-то.
> 14 - лешиться невинности


так 12 пункт - пожить в роддоме как раз про это.

а вот я бы дописал пунктик - не следовать глупым инструкциям!

----------

